# Is 22 really old for getting a Bachelor's Degree?



## doetwin (Dec 31, 2015)

So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


No. I am in university, and there are so many people there who are older than me. There is also lots of F, so those that are young become old.

Don't worry about age.


----------



## doetwin (Dec 31, 2015)

What's F?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

doetwin said:


> What's F?


Failures. Many people arent prepared, and thus fail. Often the younger ones, as the old ones often has to take it much more seriously(They can have children etc).

So most likely, there will be lots of people in your university that are older than you, and also lots of people that are younger than you.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

No, people can get educated at any age. If it's any consolation, I'm 23, never been to college, and still not sure what I want to do.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

definitely not


----------



## mikem2011 (Dec 28, 2015)

I just got my associates and just turned 24. Going for my bachelor's in the spring. Just go at your own pace, there's no "set age" where you have to graduate.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course it's not. I got mine at 22 and I was probably in the younger half of the class.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Absolutely not! That's wonderful you're getting your bachelors  there's lots of people who start even later than you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Most people get it between 21-23. I got mine at 22.


----------



## Drinsula (Dec 31, 2015)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


You are doing great! This is totally normal and is a huge accomplishment that many young people get much later than you will


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

My grandfather when back to college after he was like 60ish. 
College is for getting an education. If you want to get more education go to college. There's no age part of the equation. 
Also about 70% of the people in america over the age of 25 don't have a college degree.
That's what I think anyway.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


No offense dude, but you're lucky & only a year behind ..some people get theirs later, & frankly while age is a thing ..you can get it at any age, I'm not 22 anymore & I'm going back for it, even with my own insecurities about it. & I also want to add that, a degree is just paper/frame ..some people get the degree & are not guaranteed success in their profession, some people are successful without any degree, it's not really set in stone ..but people say that a degree helps you look better to employers, but it depends.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, a lot get theirs at 21, but it doesn't really matter. There are still plenty of people in their mid to late 20's getting their degree. People even older than that as well. It doesn't matter. You're still close to the age of the majority of people there.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

22 isn't old. 23 is.









But seriously, it doesn't matter. Some people get their degrees in their 40's or even later. I'll be 2 months shy of 30 when I get mine.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nah, don't obsess over age. It only matters when youre around people who care about it aka other young people not anyone older.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

****, there are people that dream of earning it at that age. I know a lot of engineering majors that take six years to finish their bachelor's because they require more credits to graduate compared to other degrees. I'm 22 and I might be 24 by the time I earn mine since I changed my major so many times.


----------



## Littlemidgetgem3004 (Apr 18, 2015)

No way!!
People change their minds all the time,
First I didn't want to go to uni. Then I started my first degree when I was 19, and then I switched to another degree which I'm still doing... I'll be 24 when I graduate! And there are LOTS of people older than me on my course.
I think a lot of young people go to University simply because they feel pressured into it by school/society/parents, or because they don't know what else to do. Starting a bit later gives you a little extra life experience which can come in useful. 
Don't sweat it and good luck!!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope, pretty sure that's quite normal. Most people get theirs around 22 and some months. A lot of my classmates are turning 22 soon or already have within the past 2 months and they won't graduate until May.


----------



## WrongDoers (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds perfectly normal to me. For what its worth I'm debating STARTING a program when I'll be 27. But, just echoing what others have been saying, try not to compare yourself to others and where you are in life. I know firsthand its not a good idea.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

It's never too late to start. It will be harder, but you can still do it.

However, the longer you wait the less you'll get out of it. If you graduated at 21 and got a job straight off in your field, you'll be making way more than if you graduate at 32 and get a job in that field. But as an unemployed guy at 28 with 3 degrees I'm not judging haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You're fine, bruh. Only like 30% of the population even _has_ a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Sarahjh123 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm 26 and graduating in May with my bachelors. Most of my former high school classmates and friends are all graduating around this time or still in college..so definitely weird to me that people are making those judgments. Be proud of yourself!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I got my degree at age 29 or 30. It's never too late.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Doing the math, how do people graduate at age 21? Doesn't add up. 18 y/o graduate high school + 4 years for degree = 22. Plus a lot of degrees require 5 years. Unless you really load up on credits, it's impossible to graduate at 21.


----------



## TimidDid (Jul 1, 2015)

wtf you're so lucky to even be considered to get one  who even cares about what age u get a piece of paper?


----------



## WrongDoers (Jan 1, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> Doing the math, how do people graduate at age 21? Doesn't add up. 18 y/o graduate high school + 4 years for degree = 22. Plus a lot of degrees require 5 years. Unless you really load up on credits, it's impossible to graduate at 21.


Some people graduate high-school when there 17 if their birthday is between Sept-Dec. So, assuming most people graduate in the spring, it's possible to be 21 and have a 4 year bachelors.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Its fine. Wish I was in your position. Consider yourself lucky please


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm 22, and I was meant to graduate in May at 22. Now I have to go an extra semester though, and I'll be 23. That's having gone to college immediately after high school and only having one extra semester. Plenty of other people I know also went/are going longer than four years just to graduate. 22 is a completely normal age to graduate at.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

This thread actually pisses me off. It is normal to get your bachelor's at 22, sounds like the OP is just trying to show off if u ask me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

it's really not. at all, lol. even if it was 'really old', why care what the people who claim as such think? it's just going to bring you down from your desired success.

ok i know that's easier said than done, but still. you have to remember that everybody has different circumstances, so inevitably, people who are working to earn a degree are going to be of a variety of ages. i know someone who didn't start/finish their first degree until their mid-late 40s.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I never went to college. So there you go. No need to feel bad.


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey, I'm 27 and getting my bachelors degree so don't worry about it.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Depends on which bachelor you're taking.

For example, if you're taking a BMarTrans & NautSc bachelor, you will be finished *really* early if you manage one at 22. I was personally 23, approaching 24, and youngest in class. It takes 4 years to finish, and requires you finish gymnasium (College, more or less).

So all in all, it depends on the length of your bachelor education. Though, it doesn't matter how old you are. I have studied with men in their 30s and 40s. They did fine.


----------



## StupidApostates (Dec 11, 2015)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


Nah, that's pretty normal i'd think. Go your own pace with that, it'll be better in the long run!!


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been to community college and university for a year, and took a semester to become an emt. But I have no idea what I want to do for a career I'm 25 at a fast food place.


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree at 22 (I'm spending an extra year doing an internship). It happens to plenty of people.
Don't sweat it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


 No, especially if you are in an engineering field. Even my major, Computer Science is a FIVE year field. I finished in 5 1/2 years. Technically, it would be six because I went my final summer full time (we were in quarters back then), so I could finish in March instead of June. But yeah, I was almost 24 when I graduated.



Vincephil said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others, it'll just bring you down.


 Correct!

I had to remember this when a lot of my classmates finished in June of the fifth year, and I had almost a year to go. DO NOT COMPARE - there will always be something you will find because we naturally want to find the first negative thing.

You finish when you finish - at that point, the ONLY time the graduation date would need to be mentioned (mandatory) is on the résumé itself.


----------



## LolaBlueBerry88 (Jan 4, 2016)

No


----------



## laceonlace (Jan 4, 2016)

There are lots of veterans at my school in their mid-twenties. It is common to see twenty-something year old undergraduate students. Do what's best for you.


----------



## LovingLionheart (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm 27 years old and I'm in vocational collage which I was supposed to finish in 2 years and this year I'm approaching diploma if I manage the last exam. So no you're certainly not old .


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

That's cute. I'm 24 and just started my degree.

It's not a race. Just because you're not in college in your teens doesn't mean you can't go back later.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

In my country, it is average age


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

There were several people 30+ on my Uni course when I did my Bachelor's Degree, and several more 40+. 22 certainly isn't anything like 'too old'. indeed there is no age limit to doing a course and you'll often find a mixture of ages at Uni.


----------



## Vera alonso (Jan 7, 2012)

Its never too late to earn your degree, I'm 21 and about to start college, and I know some people are going to judge me for being to old lol. Some people are just to quick to judge. I've searched up veterinary schools and there are people in they're 40 -50's still in school. If your happy with what you are doing, then that's what really matters.


----------



## wyatt2248 (Jan 7, 2016)

Comparison will kill you. Plus; it's never too old for learning. Once you get to college you'll see people of all ages. There was a girl in my college who graduated at 72 years old.


----------



## heysoulsister (Jan 12, 2016)

22 is not old! I'm 25, and I'm struggling with anxiety so I'd probably graduate by the time I'm 27.


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

22? Not at all. I got my bachelor's when I was ~26-27, still working, and about to start my master's. Age is age, and it takes a lot of people years to figure out what they truly want to do. Congrats! Keep learning! BG


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

I got my college degree at 26 lol


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Nah. I'll be lucky if I get my degree by 22, being in a stem field and having to retake a few courses and all.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I started university at 22 and got my degree at 26. Not a big deal.


----------



## radassat83 (Apr 5, 2013)

I will be 34 when I get mine. I worried about it at first when I went back at 29, but eventually I realized that nobody cares.


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

I was 23 when I got my BSc. Some of the people on my course were closer to 30. In my opinion, you're never too old.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

I knew a woman that went back to college and she was in her 60s; she just liked to learn. So no, 22 is definitely not too old and neither is 60. You're never too late. If you want it, make it happen.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Vincephil said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others, it'll just bring you down.


This.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

lol what? that's four years after graduating high school. No, that's not old. I'll be like 25 and I don't even think that's too old.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm 33, already have a degree (actually multiple 1 BA/2 AA/1 AS) and still going to college. I'm not even the oldest in any of my classes.


----------



## pillbody (Jan 22, 2015)

For context: Steven Harper (ex PM of Canada) didn't start his BA until he was 22 and turned out just find. In fact he dropped out and worked in a mail room for 5 years before starting school again. He's not the only person to do well despite being a 'late bloomer', so to speak.

On the other hand though, some careers have an age bias, however graduating at 26 isn't overkill. Make sure you research the specific field you're going into.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

No way. 22 is not too old, that is when I got mine. And people have career changes all the time, delaying degrees even more. Age is just a number! Don't give up


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

22 old??? WHAT!? 

I'm taking my time through college. No reason to rush.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Not at all, it's never too late to go back to college and get a degree, no matter how old you are! There's so many people in the same boat as you and I'm surprised to hear that most people get their bachelor's at 21 since only 40% of Americans have at least a 2-year college degree.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to go back to college and redo my BA.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Got mine in my late twenties. There was at least a couple 30+ year olds in each of my classes. 22 is a fine age to graduate.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Trying to go to university at 24 and seeing thread makes me happy. I've been fighting a negative self-image for the past few days.


----------



## oliberg (Nov 12, 2015)

Not really. I am taking my last semester in school and I have a classmate who's 35 years old (probably older, but I know he's on his 30s). He stopped taking college back then because he unintendedly got someone pregnant and chose to work for many years.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

do it asap, dont end up like me realizing how crucial it is to have a degree when i was 29 after wasted my 20's doing minimum wage jobs


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Not at all. I'm also 22, but I barely got my Associates Degree. Everyone is at a different pace so don't worry. A lot of people that I know at my age have already gotten their Bachelor's, but I try not to focus too much on their success and just focus on my own. There's nothing wrong with that. Just do what you gotta do.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Your question makes me think that you worry way too much. I get that though, I used to be the same way, I had age deadlines for everything. None of it worked out, of course, but hey, for some reason humans like deadlines.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Nah, at my college there's a ton of older people like one girl I met was 25 and I never would have guessed. One guy is a freshman age 22. Nobody really cares about age. The people I've connected with most all happen to be older. They're more mature and cool.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, you're still a baby at that age, in my eyes lol.


I have plans to go back and finish mine up (I only need a semester). I was supposed to go back this spring but deadlines have come and gone obviously. I chickened out, because I have a whole lot of apprehension and anxiety about doing it because of my age. But now my family and kids are all over my *** to do it. I disappointed everyone by not enrolling for the spring, so I have to do it either summer or fall. I'm gonna try to do mostly (or all) online courses.


Everyone keeps telling me my age is not a big deal, at all. Some of the bigger universities in Texas have enrollment of 50,000+ students, and people my age make up a significant percentage. If I can do it at 45 anyone can do it, ffs.


----------



## faintingheart (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, i'm new to this forum. I just couldn't resist and had to register and post right after I saw this thread. I always wanted to continue college after getting my Associate in Arts that was 12 years ago. I stopped college because of my anxiety attacks. Now I'm 34 and thinking about going back to get my Bachelor in Computer Science and keep thinking it's to late . I always thought I couldn't do it because of my multiple anxiety that i have, but after reading this thread, You guys make me a believer. :smile2: I'm going to prepare my enrollment. :nerd:


----------



## Iiram (Jan 25, 2016)

No at all! I got my bachelor's degree at 23.


----------



## Moksha (Mar 24, 2013)

doetwin said:


> So, I'm slated to get my Bachelor's Degree a year and a half from now, at 22 years and 8 months old. I keep hearing that most people get their degrees at 21, and it's making me feel like cr*p. If I'm lucky, I could get it a semester earlier. But is this true? Is 22 actually old?


Stop comparing yourself to other people.

Many people entering college at 17 or 18 and racing to get their BA's are clueless and have no idea what life is all about or who they even are as individuals (no offense to anyone at that age!). Then they end up graduating at 21, beginning their career, and in their late 20's wondering what the hell they were thinking. Then they have to change careers...

My college career is certainly no example, but I got my bachelors' at 26 after 6 or 7 long years of part-time attendance, travel, and having way too much fun 

Too often we make the mistake of thinking we're "too old" for something. After a few years go by, we end up slapping ourselves for being so worrisome and naive, and we realize how young we really were.


----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)

Hell no! Even though this thread is old and loaded with responses. Hell to the no.


----------

